# Que tipo de amplificador es este una peavey o una qsc



## sammy89 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola compañeros de l foro  soy nuevo publicando esto pero mi consulta es la siguiente me pasaron un esquema  de un amplificador parecido a una qsc o una peavey la verdad no se que sistema seria quisiese saber de que amplificador  se trata y si hay que corregirle algo ya lo realice pero al momento de darle la máxima ganancia se distorsiona el sonido y cuando lo pongo como bajo no me amplifica todas la frecuencias  bajas manejo frecuencias de 60hz a 160hz  quisiera que me colaboraran con este proyecto adjunto diagrama


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 7, 2010)

Corregime si me equivoco, esa imagen es solamente del driver de la potencia, faltan los TRs de salida, vos lo armaste asi como esta en la imagen?


----------



## sammy89 (Nov 7, 2010)

Bueno  tiene razón este es el diagrama la salida es complementaria  voy a adjuntar la simulación en proteus les agradezco cualquier corrección para hacerlo funcionar al máximo  no se en donde esta el defecto.
Cualquier comentario séle tendrá en cuenta a los que me puedan aconsejar .


----------

